# [SOLVED] Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok so i've been having this problem lately that some of my programs (not all) can't connect to the internet for updating or browsing. Some of the programs that i have tried so far that didn't connect are:

-IE (can't connect)
-iTunes (won't connect to iTunes store)
-Windows Live Messenger (Won't login)
-Trend Micro Antivirus (Won't Update)
-Steam (Can't update games and connect to store)

I have a Asus G50VT-X5 Laptop. The problem started after i moved. My internet service provider cableman came to install the modem in my new place and after i connected my router to it and my laptop got internet connection. I usually use Firefox and it works fine even though i have the problem now, firefox works fines. But i noticed i can't use some of the programs i posted above. I don't know much about computers and i was searching on google on how to fix it and so far i tried uninstalling Norton Anti virus and Google desktop and cleaning my Registry using CCleaner and still nothing. My fire wall isnt locking any of the programs i already checked. As a side note whenever i try using IE the screen does not load and i get a "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" message. I can't update Trend Micro and whenever i try logging into MSN i get error code:80048820. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

First, scan your computer for any Malware/Spyware and see if this helps => http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html

Reset IE browser => http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737

If it's unsuccessful, we can try changing your DNS's to a Public Open DNS, here's a full guide => http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Pls. post update.


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

There were no malware and/or spyware found and resetting IE did not fix the problem. Tomorrow I'll follow the guide. Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*



Coconut Head said:


> There were no malware and/or spyware found and resetting IE did not fix the problem. Tomorrow I'll follow the guide. Thanks.


I hope that the Open DNS works for you.


----------



## wildsniper (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

Is there any firewall installed on your computer?Disable it and try again.


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

Before i tried the Open DNS i did turn off my firewall and tried it and still nothing, after i followed the DNS guide the problems persists. I really don't know what to do bu i would hate having to reset my laptop since a lot of programs would be deleted.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

Please try these commands, it might help you get connected back and browse to IE. Open up a command prompt. Click on Start and on run type the work cmd then press enter.

To reset TCP/IP type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

To Reset WINSOCK type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Please post results.


----------



## youtookmyname (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

I have seen this issue before (and experienced it with steam as well). The most common issue I have found is if your modem or router has a firewall built into them (which if very likely).

My suggestion to test it out would be connect directly to your modem, get support from your ISP on making it an open firewall (turning it off completely) then test your connection with those programs. If they are having no issues updating and connecting then all you need to do is configure your firewall to allow them when you turn it back on.

If it doesn't it could be proxy settings on the computer. I have also seen it with a friend of mine when he decided it would be a good idea to use an IP masknig program which more or less just routed him through a proxy server for his connection. It slowed it down and blocked some of his programs. Im not saying you have a program that does it but proxy settings in a browser could cause issues with certain items including I.E.


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

I tried the commands and this is what i got:

C:/Users/(My Name)>netsh int ip reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:/Users/(My Name)>netsh winsock reset catalog
The requested operation requires elevation.

I've never had any problems with my router since the day i bought it and im not sure if it indeed has a firewall built into it but i plugged my laptop to my router through an ethernet cable and still nothing. Also my desktop which is connected directly to my router works fine with IE and the other programs that don't work. I guess it could be a proxy setting error, although i can't be certain.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

System Restore can be another option. Restore it prior to this issue. I'd backup all impt files first prior.


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

I tried restoring but i could not find a restore point that was prior to when i first moved, i guess that since a few days ago Service pack 2 was installed it deleted the past restore points.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

I wonder if you can borrow a friend's or family laptop and connect to your router and see if that laptop will experience the same issue as yours, if it does the issue is your ISP. 
or just for Test purpose only, take your laptop somewhere else to get wireless connection if see if you will be experiencing the same issue with IE or Firefox.

Also, prior to the SP2 update where you having this issue?


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

I'll try to borrow my cousin's laptop this weekend ad connect it to my router to see if it experiences the same problems as mine. Yesterday i was over at my buddy's house and i connected my laptop to his router and i had the same problem, he has a different router and a different service provider than i do. I had the problem before SP2.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*



Coconut Head said:


> I'll try to borrow my cousin's laptop this weekend ad connect it to my router to see if it experiences the same problems as mine. Yesterday i was over at my buddy's house and i connected my laptop to his router and i had the same problem, he has a different router and a different service provider than i do. I had the problem before SP2.


Have you consider installing Google Chrome or other browsers and see if it makes a difference.

We can also wait for this to happen "I'll try to borrow my cousin's laptop this weekend". Just post update here.

If none of those works then it's your laptop's O/S. You may try a Repair, if you want to go this route, I can provide you with a link.


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

Firefox does work and so does Safari, the only programs that don't work are IE and the ones i posted on my first post. I'll install Google Chrome and see if it works. The last thing i wanted to do was a system recovery but if i can't find a solution i'll do that this weekend after i try if my cousin's laptop works with my router. Or i could try a repair like you suggested. Thanks for the help, i'll keep updates posted.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

I like IE myself, I had some issue with it a while back, then I tried Google Chrome and it actually works really well.


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

OK so today my cousin came over with his laptop and it works fine with my router. Problem is i think there may be a proxy settings error but i'm not sure. Only reason why i want IE to work is because it seems that the other programs use IE connectivity. HOw can i reset or edit my proxy settings so it reads my new IP address?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

What are you using a proxy for?


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

To be honest i don't know if i am using a proxy or not, i just thought it migh be the problem since i tried looking the problem on Google and it said it might be a proxy settings problem.


----------



## Coconut Head (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

Wow i feel like such an ***! I can't believe i had the problem right between my nose! I just had to click on "Automatically Configure Settings" an remove the tab from "Use Proxy Server". Thanks for all your help guys anyway and i appreciate the efforts to help me, thanks.


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*

huh?...check your proxy settings and make sure they are off, UNLESS, you are behind that type of firewall (which I'm pretty sure your not if your cousin's PC worked that simple). Option 1, check your previous updates and you may have to uninstall (if that's an option) 1 by 1, starting with the MOST PREVIOUS...
Option 2 (or could be Option 1), check to make sure your time settings (taskbar) are correct, and sync with an internet time zone. (trust me, I've looked at mines before, it read 10/29/2008, and it was 2009 and I swore I had the correct date and time - silly me)
Option 3, throw in the OS disc and repair.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Various Programs Won't Connect To The Internet*



Coconut Head said:


> Wow i feel like such an ***! I can't believe i had the problem right between my nose! I just had to click on "Automatically Configure Settings" an remove the tab from "Use Proxy Server". Thanks for all your help guys anyway and i appreciate the efforts to help me, thanks.


You're welcome. Glad things are resolved.


----------



## vice101 (Jul 9, 2015)

How do you do that? can you explain it step-by-step? Cuz i can't find it :flowers:


----------

